# When I boot from usb I get into grub rescue.



## Gooogol_plex (Jan 24, 2022)

When I boot from usb I get into grub rescue. What could be causing this?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2022)

Then you're not booting the FreeBSD installation media. We don't use Grub anywhere.


----------

